# BBC 3 misbehaving mums to be



## hoping :)

Any1 watching misbehaving mums to be on BBC3? 

I know I am not the right person to watch this...    one mum to be said smoking is helping the baby develope a stong heart by making it work harder


----------



## MandyPandy

hoping :) said:


> Any1 watching misbehaving mums to be on BBC3?
> 
> I know I am not the right person to watch this...  one mum to be said smoking is helping the baby develope a stong heart by making it work harder


I watched it. I actually said out loud to the TV: 'You absolutely disgust me' when she said there was no point trying to stop after 5 months.


----------



## hoping :)

Mandy- I growled at her n gave her a filthy look (not that she could see me   ) I couldnt get over her stupid silly girl....    I must admit I turned it over! x x


----------



## peachypam

Yeh and they get pregnant at the drop of a hat!Sick of seeing junkies walking down the street with babies looking totally out there face.So unfair!


----------



## MandyPandy

hoping :) said:


> Mandy- I growled at her n gave her a filthy look (not that she could see me  ) I couldnt get over her stupid silly girl....  I must admit I turned it over! x x


I was at least pleased to see that the other two managed to have healthy babies. I think the main problem was that they were utterly unable to put the babies before themselves as they were all too young and therefore far too selfish to understand that once they became pregnant, their lives were no longer their own.


----------



## HazelW

Couldn't even watch it! I knew I'd get really bitter and just think they didn't deserve to have kids.


----------



## lollipops

I was casually flicking through the channels and saw the bit involving the smoking mum who made the ridiculous comment regarding smoking making a babies heart stronger! Then get told by midwife what her smoking was doing to baby , and the stupid preg mum left the appointment and sparked up a *** as soon as she got outside!
Blood boiled, swore at telly and promptly turned over! Will not be tuning in to that again!


----------



## Honor77

What *Hazel* said 

I'd like to see them having to sign a "welfare of the child" form like all us poor women desperate to have a child and having to put ourselves through this nightmare to get one.

xxx


----------



## lollipops

Honour and glitter. 

Well said!


----------



## Maisyz

Couldn't bear to watch it. Bad enough seeing the trailer with some fat munter joking about it being hard to balance her *** filled ashtray on the baby bump. Pretty sure she didn't spend every waking minute worrying about downing pineapple juice, brazil nuts, avoiding tress, etc etc etc etc. So unfair


----------



## LisaD*

I had a miscarriage 7 weeks ago and this programme broke my heart (really shouldn't have watched it!) me & my hubby take all our vitamins eat healthily and hardly drink (I didn't have any alcohol at all from the day after I ovulated!) we both exercise and neither of us smoke but we lost our baby and there she was with her gorgeous baby bump smoking her head off and talking crap   how selfish can you get!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really don't think these girls realise how lucky they are!!!!


----------



## hoping :)

Well said ladies, silly girls dont know what they have as it hasnt been hard for them to achieve, I did switch it off so Mandy I was happy (ish) to read the poor little mites where born healthy.  x x


----------



## Essex Girl

The trouble is, if the smoking mum behaves outrageously enough, she'll get her own TV series....


----------



## MandyPandy

Essex Girl said:


> The trouble is, if the smoking mum behaves outrageously enough, she'll get her own TV series....


The thing that worries me most is if other girls see that the babis are all healthy, they'll think there is nothing wrong with it and carry on with the same sort of behaviour.


----------



## peachypam

MandyPandy was just thinking the same thing!Did you see that wee girl who wouldn't eat and gave birth to healthy twin boys!!!Unbelievable.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i sky plused it and haven't seen it yet, may will give it a miss- sometimes life is so cruel!


----------



## hoping :)

Its on again...    

I watch it and I dont know why    same as last week smokers and more smokers... 20 a day   

I dont get the complete injustice of it all, really p's me off!!! 

Here we all are struggling to get our dreams, eating healthy, rattling from all our vits Gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x x


----------



## lollipops

Hoping - don't put yourself through it hun. I know its tempting but it's not worth upsetting ourselves. We are worth a millions time more than these so called 'mums'


----------



## hoping :)

lollipops- Ur right hun, I kind of torture myself with it  switiching over now...  x x


----------



## lollipops

Sorry it has to be this hard for us


----------



## hoping :)

I know its just a strange strange world we live in... something isnt right somewhere!  x x


----------



## lollipops

But when we get what we want we'll be the best bloody mums that ever walked the earth!


----------



## hoping :)

So TRUE!!! We will appreciate our little ones, and love every second of sleepless nights and poopy nappies, and never take them for granted  x x


----------



## HazelW

I totally agree with you all. I thinj I'm a fabulous mum and never complain, even when Willow waits for a clean nappy to poo in it! I really hope all of us will be in a happy position soon. Smoking; I ask you!!


----------



## hoping :)

Hazel- Aww hun, u sound like ur living the dream    congrats to u, and willow is lucky to have u    x x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Well following on from the two threads about the Jeremy Vine and adoption programme, I have to say that these abusive teenage mums are the very ones who don't put their unwanted babies up for adoption anymore and keep them at home smoking, taking drugs and eating junk food or not eating at all.

We have a ticking time bomb in this country!

Anyone see the programme about parents who feed their kids take away pizza, kebab, chinese, indian, Mac Dos or KFC every night, and most shockingly putting cola into a baby feeding bottle for LO - 3500 or more calories a day for a 2 year old with about 3 packs of lard and a 2Kg bag of sugar per week?

One kid did not sit with the others at nursery having fruit sticks and bread for a snack, mum had to bring chocolate biscuits and monster munch. One child was having chocolate squares for breakfast and was terrified of eating toast. What the   is going on?



The babies were anaemic and had tooth decay already.

Arrragghhhhh


----------



## MandyPandy

I think I started watching that one Hazel.  It was utterly shocking how little these people knew about bringing up a child.  Christ I know more than that and I don't have one.

This is the issue re: Jeremy Vine - he suggested that we should have to consider adoption prior to IVF - how about making sure people are fit to have children and are fully educated before proceeding, no matter what route they go down? 

What annoyed me most on one programme was a smoking pregnant woman saying she was p*ssed off with dirty looks from passers by - it's her body and she can do what she wants, blah blah blah - she seemed to be missing the point that it's not just her body anymore.  

I've actually been watching quite a lot of these programmes lately.  I thought they would upset me but they don't.  Bit by bit I learn things that I think will be useful for when I eventually do become a mother (and of course in other situations, like the Jeremy Vine interview, I learn absolutely nothing).


----------



## hoping :)

Hazel- No I havent seen the other programme... It makes me sick to read what they are doing to the most magical n special little person in their lives  completely take for granted what they have.

I think people should be intervining somewhere, Its child abuse! People are quick to judge us n tell us to adopt, yet nothing is done for these who can reproduce at the drop of a hat and do such things whilst pg, or afterwards. Surely if someone is so selfish to do all these things, they will continue that way the rest of the babies childhood. 

I know when we all acheive our dreams our babies will be the most loved and wanted, and well looked after children... but Its so dam unfair that us, healthy, doing everything possible to have our bodies in tiptop condition, feel the hurt from wanting so bad, have to go down this route. 

Why cant it be the selfish people... who put themselves first? Surely that would be abit of karma?


----------

